# New Engine



## smudgeman (Jul 3, 2009)

Has anyone put in a new engine (either used or not) into a Mini Cooper S (R53)?

I have an R53 and I want to put a new engine into, but I don't know how much it will cost me and some of the issues I may be faced with...

Thanks,


----------

